# To rinse or not to rinse, that is the question!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2015)

Poultry that is. I started this thread in the chicken forum as I thought more would view it there.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176083/to-rinse-or-not-to-rinse-that-is-the-question


----------



## themule69 (Jan 13, 2015)

No. 

I answered in the other thread.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

